# X11 Help pour une commande



## pat (24 Mai 2002)

Salut, j'arrive à me connecter sur mon serveur de fichier/passerelle Linux en SSH et exécuter des programmes (donc avoir leur fenêtre sur mon Mac).

ssh -X -l login.xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

Mais je voudrais avoir le bureau du serveur Linux sans ma fenêtre X11 (XDarwin 4.2) et pouvoir cliquer sur les menus comme si j'étais devant l'écran du serveur.

Est-ce que qqun connaît les commandes pour faire ça ?

Merci, 

Patrick


----------



## simon (24 Mai 2002)

Je te déplace vers Unix et Linux tu auras plus de chances de trouver une réponse


----------



## olof (24 Mai 2002)

Ben y'a VNC, mais je sais pas si c'est utilisable ou trop lent sur OS X...


----------

